# Foods you just can't stop eating!?



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just thought I'd start a thread about those little things that we can't get enough of, that mess up our diets, make us chew when we don't even want to and we love but wish were never invented 

For some it's peanuts, cookies or ice cream. 
For me it's Calamata olives (big fat juicy ones!), fruit Sorbet (my favourite is lime), peppermint ice cream, chilli biltong, camembert with plain salted crackers, watermelon, fresh black figs, ripe red cherries, litchis, passionfruit, lemons and hummus with veggie sticks 

I could think of many more but I think that's enough for now!

What's your quilty pleasure?


----------



## Addie (Jan 6, 2013)

Mac and cheese with tomatoes. I make a full pound in my largest pan. I take just one corner for myself and give the rest ot one of my kids. Because if I don't I will eat the whole thing. Until I get sick. That is also why I don't make it too often.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2013)

Lately it's been peanut brittle. My sister gave me two big bags that she had made. I'm down to one  I can't walk by the kitchen without grabbing a couple pieces.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Addie said:


> Mac and cheese with tomatoes. I make a full pound in my largest pan. I take just one corner for myself and give the rest ot one of my kids. Because if I don't I will eat the whole thing. Until I get sick. That is also why I don't make it too often.


 


I can relate to that. I love Mac 'n Cheese too! I like it most when it's baked and the cheese sauce just sets like a custard. I must have tabasco sauce and some tomato or onion chutney with it. I can eat bowls full!
I always sneak a bowl while watching telly late at night and savour it


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Lately it's been peanut brittle. My sister gave me two big bags that she had made. I'm down to one  I can't walk by the kitchen without grabbing a couple pieces.


 
Oh Yummo! Cashew Nut Brittle is my favourite. Luckily I have to buy it, it flops when I make it at home. If I could make it I'd never stop eating it


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 6, 2013)

I make batches of peanut brittle every Christmas, and I literally do not eat even one piece, because if I do, I can't stop.

Chips are another weakness, especially tortilla chips and dips/salsa.  I don't keep them in the house, and the only place I indulge is the Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

sparrowgrass said:


> I make batches of peanut brittle every Christmas, and I literally do not eat even one piece, because if I do, I can't stop.
> 
> Chips are another weakness, especially tortilla chips and dips/salsa. I don't keep them in the house, and the only place I indulge is the Mexican restaurant.


 
Oh gosh! Another yummy one, I love Nacho's with cheese, salsa and guacamole and sour cream!!!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh wow ... I have more than 1 .. brownies would be first .. I love those things.  There is a really bad product that I wish had never come into my life yet I love eating .. Munchos .. they aren't even real potato chips but they are super salty and they have a big *ONLY $2.00* printed on the bag .. they call me everytime I go to the store !!  And I also love Pringles - again .. not real potato chips but something about them .. and yes I can get my hand down to the bottom of the can  LOL

Good things I love to chow down on would be watermelon and peaches .. can eat them till I feel like I would pop.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Oh wow ... I have more than 1 .. brownies would be first .. I love those things. There is a really bad product that I wish had never come into my life yet I love eating .. Munchos .. they aren't even real potato chips but they are super salty and they have a big *ONLY $2.00* printed on the bag .. they call me everytime I go to the store !! And I also love Pringles - again .. not real potato chips but something about them .. and yes I can get my hand down to the bottom of the can LOL
> 
> Good things I love to chow down on would be watermelon and peaches .. can eat them till I feel like I would pop.


 
Pringles are great! I love the salt and vinegar and the sour cream and chives 

Haven't had a brownie in years. I loved the ones my ex mother in law made, they were chewy and moist. Almost like chocolate toffee fudge


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! Just Googled Pringles Flavours. I didn't realise how many new flavours you get! Haven't eaten them in about 4 or 5 years lol! Think I must try the chilli and lime or the shrimp flavour


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2013)

*Foods you just can't stop eating !?

*Sadly, just about anything you put in front of me.

Lay's potato chips
Cashews
Chocolate (current fad favorite is Kit Kat) dark chocolate always a favorite.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> *Foods you just can't stop eating !?*
> 
> Sadly, just about anything you put in front of me.
> 
> ...


 
I love the white Kit Kat with milk chocolate center 
I'm not a big chocolate fan but my favourite has got to be Lindt Intense Dark Chocolate. I can only manage about 2 squares at a time though. 
My hubby is just like you. He can't open anything without finishing it. My kids call him the cookie monster


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

I almost forgot Pizza! If it's thin base, very crisp with real mozza and simple topping I can eat a large by myself and have room for the kids leftovers


----------



## bakechef (Jan 6, 2013)

Lays potato chips or Pringles, both plain.

Butter toffee.  I make it at Christmas, and seriously I can't stop eating it.  I brought some to work, my boss kept going back to the bag and eating more.  She told me "never bring that again, I can't stay out of it".


----------



## Cerise (Jan 6, 2013)

My most recent...

Ocean Spray's Craisin trail mix (with dried cranberries, mini chocolate chips & cashews). NYE, I mixed it with popcorn, and served it in martini glasses.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 6, 2013)

butter cookies and trail mixes for me...


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2013)

I love trail mixes with raisins and chocolate in them.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 6, 2013)

roadfix said:


> butter cookies and trail mixes for me...



Me, too - butter cookies - the cheapo ones in a tin, & a trail mix with lots of nuts, plus

Poppycock, the caramel corn w/glazed nuts in a can

Original Cape Cod Kettle chips.  After I eat all the folded, crunchy ones, I finish off the plain old flat ones to the bottom of the bag.

A pint of Ben & Jerry's cookie dough ice cream


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've never had or seen a trailmix with chocolate in it. Maybe I should look tomorrow.
I'm a creature of habbit, I seem to go to my favourites without noticing anything new lol!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I've never had or seen a trailmix with chocolate in it. Maybe I should look tomorrow.
> I'm a creature of habbit, I seem to go to my favourites without noticing anything new lol!


 
The one I had was made with M&M's.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 6, 2013)

One of mine is the Kraft mac and cheese.  I can eat a whole box! I usually add some cream cheese to it.  Butter popcorn is another.  I can make and eat a whole bag of microwave or nearly a whole pot of regular.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

pacanis said:


> The one I had was made with M&M's.


 
I can make that myself  One more reason to stuff my face 
I must behave, my metabolism won't stay like a 16yr olds forever! I just get so bored


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 6, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> I also love Pringles - again .. not real potato chips but something about them .. and yes I can get my hand down to the bottom of the can  LOL



I so love Pringles, they are so hard to stop at one....I just cant!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 6, 2013)

jabbur said:


> One of mine is the Kraft mac and cheese.  I can eat a whole box! I usually add some cream cheese to it.  Butter popcorn is another.  I can make and eat a whole bag of microwave or nearly a whole pot of regular.



Jab, I too love Kraft Mac and Cheese...I like to add ham to mine and I can also eat the whole box, it is very moreish


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 6, 2013)

For me, the biggest 2 things I find near impossible to stop eating is Peanut M&Ms and Mars Pods...god they are good!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> *Foods you just can't stop eating !?
> 
> *Sadly, just about anything you put in front of me.
> 
> ...


Supposedly Canadian Kit Kats are better than those sold in the States. I happen to like the dark chocolate ones...have you tried those?  

I have a problem re: wild rice. I can eat that as a snack, for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I love wild rice.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Supposedly Canadian Kit Kats are better than those sold in the States. I happen to like the dark chocolate ones...have you tried those?
> 
> I have a problem re: wild rice. I can eat that as a snack, for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I love wild rice.




I haven't seen the dark choc. kitkats.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I haven't seen the dark choc. kitkats.


Oh--maybe they haven't made it south of the border--they are SOOOOO good. PM your address, next time I go down to NY, I'll bring some across and send them to you.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the offer but I'm now officially trying to cut back bit.  No more KitKats for a while.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> The one I had was made with M&M's.




Buck and I did a lot of rough outdoor camping and we always had a big bag of homemade G.O.R.P. (*g*ood *o*ld *r*aisins and *p*eanuts).  However, since it was homemade, it contained much, much more than raisins and peanuts.  Usually there was some granola, coconut, M&Ms, cashews and just about anything else we could think of to mix in.  We would make a dishpan full and put it in big zipper-lock plastic bags.  Man, it was good!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

I have heard of gorp, but didn't realize it was an acronym.
Thanks. Now my brain can take the rest of the day off


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2013)

My guilty pleasure has always been chocolate...in nearly any form but, recently, I've been drawn (addicted) to the dark chocolate M&Ms.  If I let myself I could eat a large bag every week.

I also enjoy chocolate paired with cherry or raspberry.  Christmas is always fun because I can get the el-cheapo boxes of chocolate-covered cherries and I usually indulge in a couple of boxes then.

Also at Christmastime, Hershey makes a raspberry cordial "kiss."  Yum!!!!  I buy several bags and put some in the freezer for an, um, emergency.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

We have get dark chocolate, white chocolate, mint, dark chocolate with orange, milk,  and cappucino flavour Kit Kats.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

These are another one of my absolute favourites! I can eat the whole packet


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oooh and these!!!! Woolworths Millionare's Shortbread. I love them!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL Snip ... I love your excitement !!


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2013)

Have you noticed that most of those pleasures (I refused to use the word guilty) are the ones we have to purchase and not make at home? I do stay out of the chips aisle at the store. I cannot walk past Wise potato chips. They always have burnt and some overcooked chips. Curled ones, broken ones, all sorts of ones. They just have so much flavor unlike Lays. Those are all the same boring chips.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 7, 2013)

Addie said:


> Have you noticed that most of those pleasures (I refused to use the word guilty) are the ones we have to purchase and not make at home? I do stay out of the chips aisle at the store. I cannot walk past Wise potato chips. They always have burnt and some overcooked chips. Curled ones, broken ones, all sorts of ones. They just have so much flavor unlike Lays. Those are all the same boring chips.



For me with Lays, it's the salt, thin, crisp and salty!

I do make my own toffee though


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 7, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> These are another one of my absolute favourites! I can eat the whole packet



Oh yes, they are very nice


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

Today it was clementines...I left a few for taking to work...


----------



## bakechef (Jan 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Today it was clementines...I left a few for taking to work...



I "discovered" clementines last year, and they are so good!  I keep forgetting to buy them this year.  And I work in a grocery store....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2013)

We've gotten good Clementines, and not so good.  The best ones are so easy to peel, and so sweet, the not so good ones were really hard to peel and sour.  I forgot about them too, and tis the season!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 8, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> LOL Snip ... I love your excitement !!


 
Everything excites me 
It drives my husband nuts! He says I'm the only person he knows that gets excited when buying veggies. He refuses to go shopping with me because I check, sniff, feel and shake every item


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2013)

Katie H said:


> Buck and I did a lot of rough outdoor camping and we always had a big bag of homemade G.O.R.P. (*g*ood *o*ld *r*aisins and *p*eanuts).  However, since it was homemade, it contained much, much more than raisins and peanuts.  Usually there was some granola, coconut, M&Ms, cashews and just about anything else we could think of to mix in.  We would make a dishpan full and put it in big zipper-lock plastic bags.  Man, it was good!



I've made gorp for DH to take on car trips to conferences or on bike rides; I usually add wasabi peas as well - Craisins, peanuts, M&Ms and wasabi peas - yummy.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I love the white Kit Kat with milk chocolate center
> I'm not a big chocolate fan but my favourite has got to be Lindt Intense Dark Chocolate. I can only manage about 2 squares at a time though.
> My hubby is just like you. He can't open anything without finishing it. My kids call him the cookie monster


 my DH is just like yours but we call him the human garbage can
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2013)

Me I love savory, sweets nah. But give me a big peice of sour dough slather is with liverpaste, and sliced green onions, emmmm,or in the summer that same bread with a fat slice of tomato,s&p evoo and white balsamic or just the tomato and thin layer of mayo. I love bread noodles in broth,any type of small pasta of wide noodles with browned butter, mushroomssauteed with shallots andgarlic in yes butter.I adore having my dads recipe of beans or his avocado dip and baguette.A plain tuna sammie is heaven to me. See I a garbage can like DH
kades


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2013)

Pringles and potato chips with ridges and French onion dip are two things I cannot have in the house. I will eat them till they're gone.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 8, 2013)

Another thing I can't stop eating when I open them is calamata olives! The really big juicy ones and green olives stuffed with pimiento.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2013)

Katie H said:


> Buck and I did a lot of rough outdoor camping and we always had a big bag of homemade G.O.R.P. (*g*ood *o*ld *r*aisins and *p*eanuts).  However, since it was homemade, it contained much, much more than raisins and peanuts.  Usually there was some granola, coconut, M&Ms, cashews and just about anything else we could think of to mix in.  We would make a dishpan full and put it in big zipper-lock plastic bags.  Man, it was good!



i'm with you on the gorp, but i have to protest that any additions make it trail mix. gorp is gorp, from a scouting perspective. 

 in either case, i'm addicted as well. m&ms, craisins, various nuts or dried fruits (except banana chips, yuk) toasted coconut, etc., etc..

on topic, i have a hard time stopping when steak is available. especially for things like london broil. i could just sit at a table and eat steak so long as it was in front of me. i've always wanted to try the big texan challenge at that place that serves a 72 oz. steak in amarillo, i think.

same goes for buffalo wings. or oysters. i know that i could do a few dozen of each. (not at tbe same time, of course. you know what i mean)


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 9, 2013)

I found some yogurt covered cashew nuts to put in the kids lunchboxes today. Had to stop myself from eating them all myself lol! They're fab!


----------

